# Uber driver app location issues on stock Samsung Galaxy A13 5G



## PowerNapper (May 31, 2016)

Hey Folks,

Does anyone using Android notice if their Uber driver app provides the option to all location permission "Allow all the time"?

I've driven all my trips (3,000) using an iPhone, rarely an issue with the driver app. I'm trying to transition to a Samsung Galaxy A13 5G purchased about a month ago.

There's something funky with the driver app location permissions on my Android. The Uber driver app lets me go online. I can accept a trip and start a trip. But when it comes to loading the route, the app cannot find a route and mapping will not load; however, once I accept a trip the app knows how far I am from the pax destination. Thankfully, I can use my iPhone for routing by asking the pax for the address. When I arrive at the pax destination, the Android Uber driver app knows I am there and lets me slide to complete the trip.

I believe this issue is caused by the Uber driver app either not asking for, or not being able to ask for, the "Allow all the time"










I drive Grubhub and Doordash as well. Their apps show the full range of location access permissions:

















DoorDash and GrubHub work as expected.

I've done a full wipe and factory reset of this Android phone twice. This phone is completely stock from the factory. 

Has anyone seen this issue before?


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

Allow only while using the app is the setting on my Android and I don't have that issue.


----------



## Vagabond1 (9 mo ago)

I also don't have this issue. Samsung A50.


----------



## PowerNapper (May 31, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. I have it (Uber) working now with Google Maps navigation. I'll try to flip back to Uber nav on a slow day.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

PowerNapper said:


> But when it comes to loading the route, the app cannot find a route and mapping will not load; however, once I accept a trip the app knows how far I am from the pax destination.


Haven't seen that issue. Glad you solved it. You can be sure this NOT a permissions thing. The navigation app is simply not getting proper GPS coordinates to map the route. However since the native Uber nav app is totally inferior to the Google maps app it hardly matters. If you were using the native nav app for those 3,000 rides you likely have a pleasant surprise coming upon seeing how much better your navigation becomes.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Allow while using is the standard setting and there is no use all the time on IPhone or Android for Uber.

As for issues with the map loading that could be the carrier you are using.

ATT ( Android ) I rarely have any issue with maps loading but T-MOBILE ( Apple ) I have so many issues because T-MOBILE has issues with their Metro PC conflicting with their T-MOBILE service at towers and T-MOBILE has stated they will not do anything about it and you can either live with it or go to another carrier, so hello ATT!

Also DoorDash stated their App conflicts with T-MOBILE phones because of coding issues, so they asked me do I use another carrier and I told them yes and they told me to use that phone instead of anything with T-MOBILE…

Finally, I was at the Apple Store in Sugarland, Texas and they clearly told me I will always have issues because of my carrier and T-MOBILE always blames the phone but it is their Tower and Coding that causes issues and when I stated that to T-MOBILE they got hostile and that is when they told me to find another carrier because they can not meet my demand of needing a phone in the City of Houston that works at least eighty percent of the time…

So the issue could be the App conflicting with the carrier while also just the app being crappy as usual…


----------

